# Raquel Welch Haul



## IcePrincess2250 (Feb 2, 2007)

I really really liked this collection....and the colours look awesome on me...so I got most of it!!

BUT I saved up for it and didn't get much from Danse so I guess it all evens out...

Sultress Eyes Quad
Amazon Eyes Quad

Legendary Femme Lipstick
Screenqueen Lipstick
Tiger Tiger Lipstick
Razzledazzler Lipstick

BodyMind Lipglass
Vital Spark Lipglass
Adventuresome Lipglass
Raquel Lipglass

Summerfruit Creamstick Liner

Smile Blush
Goddess Blush 

Orange Twink Glimmershimmer

Peaceful Beauty Powder


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 2, 2007)

wowser great haulage there! enjoy!


----------



## Katja (Feb 2, 2007)

*awesome.  I wish I had that kind of skrilla.  Enjoy!*


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 2, 2007)

You got yourself an awesome haul there!  Happy playing with all those hot new colors!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 7, 2007)

amazing haul girl...i love racquel and vital spark!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 26, 2007)

God Good! I think I might need a couple more jobs to keep up with everyone!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome haul. Enjoy.


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 27, 2007)

I really like this collection, too. The tiger print is so cute... I heard they look really good on tan olive skin?


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Feb 28, 2007)

exactly

<--NW35


----------



## mzcelaneous (Mar 1, 2007)

Sounds like you got the whole collection. What an awesome haul!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 1, 2007)

Very awesome haul!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW, great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I passed on the Amazon Quad & regret it.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 19, 2010)

I really wish I had some stuff from this collection!


----------

